

Social Media By the Numbers: reddit - drm237
http://www.searchenginepeople.com/blog/social-media-by-the-numbers-reddit.html

======
Tichy
Interesting that in the beginning most article submissions were by the
founders themselves. I don't use reddit, but I wonder if the frequent
bemoaning of "when Reddit still was cool" I read here really refers to that
time in the beginning when submissions were primarily made by the founders?

~~~
kn0thing
Pity it's not true. Steve and I weren't anywhere near that good at finding
interesting content. Here's the C&P'd response I left on his blog:

Thorough writeup, Tom.

I'm curious as to where you got all your data, though.

Steve and I were indeed the only two people using the site when we started it
(aside from a few friends we begged) but we were submitting&voting under
multiple usernames only for a couple weeks. Once we got a link from a PG
essay, we started seeing some traffic -- people who did a much better job than
we ever could at finding interesting content.

Your "80% for many months" figure is incorrect. If you could provide the
source, I'd be happy to contact them to correct this inaccuracy.

Otherwise, you've got a pretty spot on piece. Thanks for writing it.

